# Nikon D90 vs D5100 as beginner camera



## snapsnap1973 (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi.

Is the D90 a better deal for me starting out in photography?  I found this link and it's a D90 and to me it seems like a good deal.
I'm just wondering if it may be better than the D5100 with an 18-55 kit lens?

It look like I get 2 lens and the D90 for under $700 USD?

OverstockDigital.com


----------



## KmH (Jan 25, 2013)

The D5100 is newer and has a better image sensor than the image sensor in the D90.

The D90 has several very useful features the D5100 lacks.
A second command wheel
A top LCD
Nikon's screw drive auto focus system

I am not familiar with overstockdigital.com.


----------



## binga63 (Jan 25, 2013)

If you are starting get the d90 it enables you to use more lenses, it gives you the feel of a pros camera unlike the d5100 which has been dumbed down... the d90 will help you learn more than the 5100, the 5100 has a higher resolution, greater sensitivity. If the camera you buy is just a stepping stone for a better one I would go with the D90...Just the fact that it will use older lenses is a blessing in itself...the money you save can be spent on.... more lenses


----------



## TheFantasticG (Jan 25, 2013)

Depends on the use. For my Dad a better beginner camera was the D5100.


----------



## thunderkyss (Jan 25, 2013)

Cheapest Camera you can find, best lens*es* you get.


----------



## Sarmad (Jan 25, 2013)

I'd get a D90 over a D5100, because it allows you to get more and cheap lenses due to the presence of a built in autofocus motor. Though the low-light performance of D5100 may be a bit better than D90. Plus the video capabilities of the D90 are minimal, but it's still a better option than the D5100, because of some pro features.


----------



## KmH (Jan 25, 2013)

Sarmad said:


> I'd get a D90 over a D5100, because it allows you to get more and cheap lenses due to the presence of a built in autofocus motor.


While the auto focus, screw drive system in the D90 does allow a broader selection of lenses, many of those lenses are not cheaper than the consumer grade lenses most beginner photographers will be willing to buy.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 25, 2013)

*"Give a man a fish and he eats for a day. Teach a man to fish and he can feed himself for life."

I often joke, "Teach a man to fish...and you'll never see him again!"  (fishing fanatic's joke!!!)

*


----------



## Sarmad (Jan 25, 2013)

KmH said:


> Sarmad said:
> 
> 
> > I'd get a D90 over a D5100, because it allows you to get more and cheap lenses due to the presence of a built in autofocus motor.
> ...



I'm terribly sorry, I didn't know about D90's screw driver AF system!


----------



## Kerbouchard (Jan 25, 2013)

I think the D90 is easier to learn on because it's easier to adjust shutter speed and aperture independently.  More hands on controls, IMO, allows quicker experimentation and will allow you to grasp the concepts and effects more easily.


----------



## snapsnap1973 (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks all. I think the D90 is a great compromise between the D5100 and the D7000 from my "beginner's" humble opinion. What I like about it is the extra Dial wheel like the 7000 has, the external ISO, WHITE BALANCE, etc, plus it's CHEAPER than the D7000. I'm not going to be doing much video with the camera anyways.

Is the viewfinder LARGE like the D7000? That was ONE reason I didn't want the D5100 (small viewfinder).

Like I said though I am not really THAT much into photography, BUT I do want a nice camera to take on driving trips and I hoping that if I purchase the D90 I don't have to upgrade for at least a few years. I know lens are a different matter, but I mean I want to keep the body for at least 3 years or better.

Actually I just looked online and with the 18-105 lens it's 1049USD and for another 150USD I can get the D7000 with the same lens .... hmmmm


----------



## JaronRH (Jan 25, 2013)

I'd recommend the D90 over the 5100.  The controls are easier to use (not in menus) and it has some additional functionality over the D5100.


----------



## Kerbouchard (Jan 25, 2013)

snapsnap1973 said:


> Thanks all. I think the D90 is a great compromise between the D5100 and the D7000 from my "beginner's" humble opinion. What I like about it is the extra Dial wheel like the 7000 has, the external ISO, WHITE BALANCE, etc, plus it's CHEAPER than the D7000. I'm not going to be doing much video with the camera anyways.
> 
> Is the viewfinder LARGE like the D7000? That was ONE reason I didn't want the D5100 (small viewfinder).
> 
> ...



Yes, the view finder is better than the D5100.

Also, look used.  You should be able to find a D90 and an 18-105 for around $600 or so.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jan 25, 2013)

OP:  _*WATCH YOU ASS MAN*_.  I Googled Overstock Digital Dot Com "reviews" and they seem a bit shaky.  I'd run from them and buy from a reliable, reputable place like Adorama or B&H.  

See this link to used D90's at B&H:

Used D90| B&H Photo Video


----------



## DBA (Jan 25, 2013)

snapsnap1973 said:


> Actually I just looked online and with the 18-105 lens it's 1049USD and for another 150USD I can get the D7000 with the same lens .... hmmmm


I would pay the extra $150 and just get the D7000, you'll be kicking yourself later for not doing that. I know I did. Started out with the D5100 and upgraded to the D7000 a few months later.


----------



## Mach0 (Jan 25, 2013)

DBA said:
			
		

> I would pay the extra $150 and just get the D7000, you'll be kicking yourself later for not doing that. I know I did. Started out with the D5100 and upgraded to the D7000 a few months later.




I wouldn't say kick yourself later but for 150 bucks more, I would consider it as well lol.


----------



## CA_ (Jan 25, 2013)

I edit heavily in post, I have used both the d5100 and the d90, and the d5100 was clearly far superior in image quality. Maybe you're just shooting with minimal editing, but the d5100 has a much better chip, is way faster and I find it far easier to use. Get the 5100. But get the 7000, it's the best of both.


----------



## snapsnap1973 (Jan 25, 2013)

Mach0 said:


> DBA said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually the body only for the 7000 is 896USD and the D90 is $596 body only, so I think it's about 300 more, could be wrong though.


----------



## Mach0 (Jan 25, 2013)

snapsnap1973 said:
			
		

> Actually the body only for the 7000 is 896USD and the D90 is $596 body only, so I think it's about 300 more, could be wrong though.




There's always KEH. I saw a d300 for 549 in ex condition.


----------



## snapsnap1973 (Jan 25, 2013)

maybe the D7000 is a better investment?  I mean if I wanted to sell it in the future?  Not that I would most likely.  Maybe I'll just by the body for now and then later a lens.  If I did that, what lens should I buy for the D7000? is a first good lens for any camera an 18-55?

Thanks again.   Sorry to keep bouncing around, but I'm trying to make the best decision.


----------



## jake337 (Jan 25, 2013)

Kerbouchard said:


> snapsnap1973 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks all. I think the D90 is a great compromise between the D5100 and the D7000 from my "beginner's" humble opinion. What I like about it is the extra Dial wheel like the 7000 has, the external ISO, WHITE BALANCE, etc, plus it's CHEAPER than the D7000. I'm not going to be doing much video with the camera anyways.
> ...



Used D90 for $415 

Nikon Digital D 90 12.3 MEGAPIXEL WITH BATTERY & CHARGER (SD CARD ) DIGITAL SLR INTERCHANGEABLE LENS CAMERA - KEH.com


Or  

D7000 for $725

http://www.keh.com/camera/Nikon-Digital-Camera-Bodies/1/sku-DN029991196280?r=FE


----------



## snapsnap1973 (Jan 25, 2013)

jake337 said:


> Kerbouchard said:
> 
> 
> > snapsnap1973 said:
> ...



Thanks, I'm not sure about buying used with cameras.  I'd rather just buy new I think.


----------



## DBA (Jan 25, 2013)

snapsnap1973 said:


> maybe the D7000 is a better investment?  I mean if I wanted to sell it in the future?  Not that I would most likely.  Maybe I'll just by the body for now and then later a lens.  If I did that, what lens should I buy for the D7000? is a first good lens for any camera an 18-55?
> 
> Thanks again.   Sorry to keep bouncing around, but I'm trying to make the best decision.


IMO the D7000 is a better long term investment, providing your budget supports the extra cost. But it also depends on what you plan on doing, if it's just something to mess around with I'd get the D5100/5200 or D90 and put the savings towards a better lens.

What will you primarily be shooting? The 18-55 won't give you that much range, I'd suggest checking out the 55-200 (another kit lens) which pairs up nicely with the 18-55. I also wouldn't drop serious coin on lenses until you know what you'll need focal length wise. For example I shot with the 18-55 and 55-200 kit lenses for awhile before I decided on upgrading to the 70-200mm f/2.8 VRII.


----------



## jake337 (Jan 25, 2013)

snapsnap1973 said:


> jake337 said:
> 
> 
> > Kerbouchard said:
> ...



Whatever works for you!  I don't have a single bought new item in my bag besides my D90 which I would have bought used if a could go back in time!


----------



## Mach0 (Jan 25, 2013)

snapsnap1973 said:
			
		

> Thanks, I'm not sure about buying used with cameras.  I'd rather just buy new I think.



KEH has a 6 month warranty program and I've never had an issue. It's a viable option.


----------



## Kerbouchard (Jan 25, 2013)

snapsnap1973 said:


> Thanks, I'm not sure about buying used with cameras.  I'd rather just buy new I think.



I used to feel the same way.  Now, I just look back and think how much faster I could have built my kit if I would have went with used.  I only currently own one thing that I started out with, and that is a lens that I haven't mounted in over a year.  Everything I bought new, I sold used, and took a bath on it.

Now, I look for deals where I can find them.  I do understand your mindset though.  I felt the same way.


----------



## snapsnap1973 (Jan 25, 2013)

Is ordering a camera online a good way to go??  Also, I'm a little uneasy about a $800 purchase arriving and sitting on my doorstep if I'm not home at the time.

PrimoTronix (sorry don't know if I'm allowed to name sites) has a nice deal on the D90 with the kit lens for $715.  Does this seem ok?


----------



## Mach0 (Jan 25, 2013)

Manicmike has one in the buy and sell section. I would pair that up with a tamron or sigma 17-50. That would total close to that amount.


----------



## goodguy (Jan 25, 2013)

I see many here are pro buying used camera.
I think nothing is wrong with that as long as you are aware of the risk and the price is right.
I sold my old Sony a300 and Canon G10 in Kijiji and both cameras were in amazing condition, the buyers got them for excellent price got to try the cameras and I never heard from them so I assume they are happy.

But I think buying new has a peace of mind with it and if you shop around you really can get a good deal on a new camera.

I always used to buy used cars but my last 2 cars I bought new, I am aware I am loosing money the moment I leave the car dealership but driving a 0 milage car is Soooo worth it for me so its all a matter of personal preferance.
That new car/camera small is priceless


----------



## coastalconn (Jan 25, 2013)

Become familiar with this site Store Ratings & Reviews - ResellerRatings.com - Find Trusted Stores.  You keep naming really shady companies.  The price is great but it is probably grey market and doesn't include a battery or a charger, there are still many scam companies out there.  I've had really good luck with KEH and you can purchase an extended warranty really cheap I think.  They are at least a legit company.  If you want to buy new I would recommend B&H, Adorama or Cameta.com  Cameta normally has the best deals on refurbs and include a 1 year warranty, although I think you can get one at adorama for 7.95 if you join their VIP program..


----------



## snapsnap1973 (Jan 26, 2013)

coastalconn said:


> Become familiar with this site Store Ratings & Reviews - ResellerRatings.com - Find Trusted Stores. You keep naming really shady companies. The price is great but it is probably grey market and doesn't include a battery or a charger, there are still many scam companies out there. I've had really good luck with KEH and you can purchase an extended warranty really cheap I think. They are at least a legit company. If you want to buy new I would recommend B&H, Adorama or Cameta.com Cameta normally has the best deals on refurbs and include a 1 year warranty, although I think you can get one at adorama for 7.95 if you join their VIP program..



Thanks!!   Cameta seems to have a D90 with 18-55 lens and kit for $589 ... is this a good deal?  Are "factory refurbished" good enough over new?


----------



## Mach0 (Jan 26, 2013)

snapsnap1973 said:
			
		

> Thanks!!   Cameta seems to have a D90 with 18-55 lens and kit for $589 ... is this a good deal?  Are "factory refurbished" good enough over new?



That's not bad. What's the condition? Reason being you can get the d300 from KEH and toss in the 18-55 for only maybe 50 bucks more. I still have my d90 but the d300 is rugged and has an awesome AF system and build. If that's not important, then the d90 is a good bang for the buck too.


----------



## snapsnap1973 (Jan 26, 2013)

Mach0 said:


> snapsnap1973 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



is factory refurbished as good as new?


----------



## djacobox372 (Jan 26, 2013)

KmH said:


> While the auto focus, screw drive system in the D90 does allow a broader selection of lenses, many of those lenses are not cheaper than the consumer grade lenses most beginner photographers will be willing to buy.



Totally disagree here's a long list of af lenses who's af-s counterparts cost MUCH more.

50mm f1.4 and 1.8 af
85mm f1.4 and 1.8 af
24mm f2.8 af
20mm f2.8 af
35mm f2 and 2.8 af
80-200mm f2.8 af ed
35-70mm f2.8 af ed
70-300mm f4-5.6 af ed
Sigma 24-70mm f2.8 af
Tamron 28-75mm f2.8 af


----------



## Mach0 (Jan 26, 2013)

djacobox372 said:
			
		

> Totally disagree here's a long list of af lenses who's af-s counterparts cost MUCH more.
> 
> 50mm f1.4 and 1.8 af
> 85mm f1.4 and 1.8 af
> ...



I think he means they cost more than what most are willing to pay.


----------



## Tarazed (Jan 27, 2013)

You can't go wrong with either the D90 or the D7000.  Also, both Cameta and KEH are excellent and I would not hesitate buying used from KEH or a refurbished item from Cameta.  Cameta is just a few miles from Nikon headquarters in Melville LI and KEH is probably the largest used dealer in the US, again both are excellent.  If you can swing it, go for the D7000, you won't regret it.  If you see yourself buying additional lenses and getting into photography, skip the D5100 and get a D90 or D7000.  If you don't intend or buying addition lenses and anticipate shooting a lot of video consider the D5100.


----------



## snapsnap1973 (Jan 27, 2013)

how does this look? It fits my budget (under $700)! - I'm a beginner, casual photographer, etc. I seriously don't see myself shooting EVERY week. Most likely ONLY on occasional summer trips and if I see something interesting, etc.

Nikon D90 Digital SLR Camera Body - Factory Refurbished with 18-55mm VR Lens + 32GB Card + Battery + Case + Remote + Accessory Kit

I would like to get at least a 55-200 vr lens in the future, but hopefully this'll be enough for landscape for now. I'd like to get at least a couple years out of the D90 body and build my lens collection (not a big collection).

OR should I just get a refurbished BODY and buy and 18-200 lens separate somewhere?? Hmmmm ....


----------



## pab (Jan 27, 2013)

I used the D90 for about 2 years.  I loved it.    Sold it to a family member with kit lens, a case, memory card for $675.00   That had about 10,000 clicks on it in mint condition.

The D90 had a really nice solid body to it.


----------



## snapsnap1973 (Jan 27, 2013)

Now I'm thinking of just going with the D5100 with kit here at a local department store for $599 ....... I think that'll serve me and I can just build a small Nikon lens collection. I'm not really that GUNHO on photography anyways. I'm not saying that I'm not into it, but realistically I won't be doing it that frequently and I think the D5100 will serve as my travel companion. Don't get me wrong, I enjoy taking pics, but realistically I'm not going to be "shooting" every day or probably even every week .....

Knowing myself, EVEN if I did get the D90, within a couple years I want to upgrade to the D7000, so I think the best bet is to invest in "glass" like all the people are always telling us to do.  Plus, right now I know SQUAT about photography really.  I do know a little more recently (mm in lens, focal points, ISO, etc), but that's about it.


----------



## manicmike (Jan 27, 2013)

Well if you change your mind I' 've got a D90 for sale on here for $400 No lens but a kit lens will run about 85 I believe.


----------



## coastalconn (Jan 27, 2013)

You should jump all over manicmike's D90.  Even if you get a D5100 refurbished for 440, you are "not that into it" and buying used lenses are a lot cheaper if you buy af-d style instead of af-s.  Just my humble opinion...


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 27, 2013)

coastalconn said:


> You should jump all over manicmike's D90.  Even if you get a D5100 refurbished for 440, you are "not that into it" and buying used lenses are a lot cheaper if you buy af-d style instead of af-s.  Just my humble opinion...



^^definitely. the D90 is a great camera, has a lot of nice features, and will be a better segway to higher end cameras if  you decide to upgrade later.


----------



## ScottMac (Jan 28, 2013)

To answer an earlier question, a "Factory Refurbished" camera is often considered to be better than "New" for a number of reasons:

- All worn parts are replaced;
- Great care is taken to check, test and re-calibrate the camera, something that is not done as well on new equipment coming off the production line;
- Often the guarantee is the same as on new cameras;
- There can be a substantial saving on the price of a "New"...

Just make sure that all the paperwork is available and that what you are looking at IS actually a "factory Refurbished" model. Ideally, only buy a refurbished camera from a reputable dealer..... where they have a return policy in place (not that you will need it).


----------



## snapsnap1973 (Jan 29, 2013)

Ken Rockwell says the D5100 is better though


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 29, 2013)

snapsnap1973 said:
			
		

> Ken Rockwell says the D5100 is better though



What KR says doesn't really matter IMO.


----------



## Sarmad (Jan 29, 2013)

snapsnap1973 said:


> Ken Rockwell says the D5100 is better though





o hey tyler said:


> snapsnap1973 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ken Rockwell is the Chuck Norris of photography...: Olympus SLR Talk Forum: Digital Photography Review
Buyer Beware: Ken Rockwell | Anthony Hereld Photography
Why is Ken Rockwell so hated? - Canon Digital Photography Forums


----------



## snapsnap1973 (Jan 29, 2013)

I meant snapsort says it's better too.  I don't have a lot of money right now and understand the differences between the two.  I might just get the 5100 with kits lens at BestBy.  DO you think I'll be okay with the 5100?


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 29, 2013)

snapsnap1973 said:
			
		

> I meant snapsort says it's better too.  I don't have a lot of money right now and understand the differences between the two.  I might just get the 5100 with kits lens at BestBy.  DO you think I'll be okay with the 5100?



Snapsort isn't exactly the best determining factor. The D90 is a better camera. Hands down, IMO.


----------



## DBA (Jan 29, 2013)

snapsnap1973 said:


> I meant snapsort says it's better too.  I don't have a lot of money right now and understand the differences between the two.  I might just get the 5100 with kits lens at BestBy.  DO you think I'll be okay with the 5100?


If you've reconsidered buying used, I've decided to sell my D5100, 18-55mm, and 55-200mm lens.

Also in the right hands the D5100 takes some great pictures.


----------



## Sarmad (Jan 30, 2013)

snapsnap1973 said:


> I meant snapsort says it's better too.  I don't have a lot of money right now and understand the differences between the two.  I might just get the 5100 with kits lens at BestBy.  DO you think I'll be okay with the 5100?



I don't use Snapsort anymore (for decesion-making), it gives points to cameras on the basis of some features we may not really need like Boost ISO's, max shutter speed, options for videos, lenses available, size, flip-out screen, 3d photos etc. Instead I use Dpreview comparison feature which gives me quite detailed information and I can make decesion based on my requirements. Also it allows you to compare 20 cameras at a time.

Side by Side Comparison: Digital Photography Review
But the best would be to find it out yourself which camera you need.


----------



## manicmike (Jan 30, 2013)

.


----------



## thomas03 (Jan 30, 2013)

I'd suggest the D90, more lenses to choose from.


----------



## mickster (Jan 30, 2013)

hi! have the same situation with the d90! where can you find a d90 with a 18-105 for around 600+? what websites? thanks!


----------



## manicmike (Jan 30, 2013)

Like I said earlier, I have one for sale on here for $400 and then pick up the lens on amazon or ebay. Right around $600.


----------



## mickster (Feb 2, 2013)

what would you recommend for a good used d90? (low shutter count,exterior cosmetics,etc...?)


----------

